# Comparing VBulletin Board & PHP - Your opinion?



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Hello

I am looking at setting up a board. It would be a specialized board with both public forums as well as private, member only forums.

I doubt if the thing were ever to grow to a membership beyond the hundreds.

I like the VBoard but that may be because I hang out here so much and am familar with the feel of it.  

The VBoard would cost about $160.00.

PHP Bulletin Board is a free open source board that appears to be fairly popular. I believe both are supported well with online forums etc.

My level of expertise is about that of an intermediate user in nature. 

My quesion of you is simple. Do you have experience in comparing the two boards? What should I look for as far as setting it up and maintaining it? Feel free to get me thinking as well.

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

PHP is a programming language - I'm guessing you're refering to the forum software phpBB? Its a great prduct, should be more than powerful enough for most uses. I'd suggest spending some time at phpbb.org forums and phpbbhacks.com forums. They have tons of great info.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

brendandonhu said:


> PHP is a programming language - I'm guessing you're refering to the forum software phpBB? Its a great prduct, should be more than powerful enough for most uses. I'd suggest spending some time at phpbb.org forums and phpbbhacks.com forums. They have tons of great info.


Thanks brendandonhu - Long time no read! Hope you are doing well. I will edit my post to clarify.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd go with phpBB2.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

php guy said:


> I'd go with phpBB2.


Thanks php - May I ask why you recommend it?


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Mostly, because it's free. Also, it's easy to install/use/customize. The features in it are endless, and it's just a good, overall board, in which i've had no problems in the past with.

Oh, and also, most host have Cpanel, with a phpBB installer at the click of one button.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

I use phpBB on a few sites Rep. Simply put, I love it. It's simple to use, and just as robust as vBulletin.

FYI, you need a webhost that supports PHP and mySQL for either of the options, since vBulletin is also coded in PHP and uses a mySQL database (well...technically they support other databases like MSSqlServer, and PostgreSQL, but the standard install uses mySQL).

If you have any questions just ask


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks Gibble. In checking the official sites for both systems, I think, (on first glance), the VBulletin board has an easier to follow instruction manuel. An issue that I know would be important to me. Yet, your comment on PHP's ease of use allows a comfort level for me.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Rep said:


> Thanks Gibble. In checking the official sites for both systems, I think, (on first glance), the VBulletin board has an easier to follow instruction manuel. An issue that I know would be important to me. Yet, your comment on PHP's ease of use allows a comfort level for me.


Don't forget...I'm a computer programmer...so I find complex apps simple to use 

But, saying that, I've got friends who are not programmers, just average users, who had been able to setup and run phpBB systems without issue.

Have you researched (or do you have) a webhost yet?


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Gibble said:


> Don't forget...I'm a computer programmer...so I find complex apps simple to use
> 
> But, saying that, I've got friends who are not programmers, just average users, who had been able to setup and run phpBB systems without issue.
> 
> Have you researched (or do you have) a webhost yet?


Hehe - I would be one of those ppl that is not a programmer. I am though programmable in that I read stuff before I do. Well, most of the time. I know I will have to spend less time in civ deb while I get it up.

I currently have a webhost. It is managed through a friend. He is more technically advanced than I. Through him I supervise, (I suggest content, he puts it up), two websites. With this project I would ask him to get the system up on the host to the point where I could then set up and run the board myself.

I do know that the host will need to meet certain requirements and I will have to check those out before either purchasing or D/Ling the board.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Well, if I'm not mistaken, there are scripts that will convert a phpBB database to a vBulletin database, so you could start with phpBB and if you site is successful and you feel you'd rather use vBulletin you can convert in the future...

just a though


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Gibble said:


> Well, if I'm not mistaken, there are scripts that will convert a phpBB database to a vBulletin database, so you could start with phpBB and if you site is successful and you feel you'd rather use vBulletin you can convert in the future...
> 
> just a though


And a good thought. I will remeber to check that out. I did go back and took a second look at the PHPBB documentation. I have a better second impression.

Are there any security issues I need to consider. My board will not hold real sensitive information. I am more concerned about hacks and that sort of thing. I do not want to spend my life fixing things over and over again.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We ran a test phpBB board a looong time ago and had problems with it. I can't remember any specific issues except that it created a much larger load on the server than vBulletin. Anyway, I'm sure that's not the case anymore as everyone has much newer versions out. I just wanted to jump in and give my obvious vote to vBulletin. Simply put, I love it. We've had very little trouble with it compared to other forums software we've used over the years, and they're always keeping it up to date... also, as you mentioned, there is a large base of use and support for it. Having not used phpBB in some time, I'm not really qualified to compare them anymore, though. If you're really determined not to spend the $160 yet, I'm with Gibble -- you can always upgrade later.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

I feel honored to have posted on a thread that techguy used 
But on a serius note: It all depend mostly on what kind of site you're running. If you make money off it, a payed for board may be the best. If it's a little site that a mid amount of users will use, a free board like phpBB is the way to go. Or, you can always spend a few days and make your own


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I find that the installation instructions for many of these progs seem to be written for programers and not for those of us that are not above average Linux/UNIX servers.


----------



## Atomic Taco (Oct 30, 2004)

UPB

no MySQL. 'nuff said.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Atomic Taco said:


> UPB
> 
> no MySQL. 'nuff said.


But taking away PHP from SQL is like taking a mother away from her baby... 

looks like a good board though :up:


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

phpBB was recently in the news when hackers discovered a serious security vulnerability in it. The company(?) issued a quick update which took care of the vulnerability however, so just be sure you have the newest version.

Here's a link to the phpBB forum post on it:
http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=240636

And a quick Google search for 'phpBB vulnerability' will give you tons of info on what went wrong if you're interested.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I like phpBB...only because I don't see the logic of spending money on something that is available for free.


----------



## Heatsink (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, totally. I have used it in the past for my forums as well. I don't see anything wrong with it, I just thought that its recent security troubles were relevant to the thread.


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

Hi

Thanks for the info on the security issue heatsink. I had heard of this but do understand the issue was taken care of with the new release.

I checked my hosts requirements and they are aboe to host PHPBB.

bm - I think we should go with PHPBB based on the following.

Our host can host.
Many ppl advised we can always update to vBulletin should we need to in the future.
Many ppl commenting here had used it in the past and liked it.
It is free.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

but on the other hand, the site in which you came to get the info to choose a board uses vBulletin


----------



## Rep (Dec 29, 2001)

php guy said:


> but on the other hand, the site in which you came to get the info to choose a board uses vBulletin


Hehe - Yes it does. But, my needs may be different. My board in no way is ever going to need the size of a database that makes this place famous. Basically it is a personal board with simple needs.

But the irony is still noted php....


----------



## WebForging (Feb 13, 2005)

The right question is NOT which is easier to install...the right question ought to be: "Which board is going to give viewers the best user experience."

Whichever you choose, you will get it installed. That's the easy part. The hard part is building a following and living with your choice for a long time.

So, "choose wisely" based on look and feel, navigability and useability.

By the way, you can find very inexpensive help for installation, custom skins, etc., almost anywhere. Just do a search.

Good luck!


----------

